# Vektoren überschneiden sich. Lösung mit Illustrator?



## freakadelic (23. März 2006)

Habe das forum durchsucht, leider keine direkte antwort auf meine frage gefunden. Mein anliegen:

Habe ein bild mit Illu CS2 gemacht um ein t-schirt zu bedrucken. Die vektoren überschneiden sich dabei. Dann habe ich die konturen nachgezeichnet, so dass das ganze in Pfadansicht jetzt wie vierecke und dreiecke aussieht, die sich dummerweise überschneiden (Vorschau sieht richtig aus) Dass die dinger sich überschneiden, darf ja für den druck nicht sein, richtig? 
Die figuren sind ziemlich einfach, z.B. ein Plus-zeichen (+), der aus zwei überkreuzten linien besteht. Mit welchem tool kan man so ein Plus druckfähig machen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. März 2006)

Hi,
also ich kann mich nicht erinnern das es im Siebdruck Probleme bei überschneidenden Vektoren gibt. Aber klär das nochmal zur Sicherheit mit deiner Druckerei ab.
Ansonsten schau dir mal das Pathfinderwwrkzeug an damit kannst du Dinge addieren und subtrahieren.
Wie genau du das nun anwenden solltest kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich mit deiner Beschreibung jetzt ehrlich gesagt kein Bild von deiner Grafik vor Augen habe.

Gruß


----------



## freakadelic (23. März 2006)

Es handelt sich um flock- oder flexdruck. Die Illu-datei als zip anbei. 
Da mit dem pathfinder will net so klappen...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. März 2006)

Also das du hast die ganzen Objekte auch etwas umständlich aufgebaut so das das Umwandeln entweder viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt oder an gewissen Stellen auch nicht nur mit sehr großem Aufwand Möglich ist. Ambesten du fängst nochmal von Vorne an.
Objekte die Zusammenhängen wie deine V´s solltest du nicht aus einzelnen Quadern zusammen bauen sondern mit dem Pfadwerkzeug erstellen und dann die Freioen Bereiche mit dem Pathfinder ausschneiden. Genauso solltest du bei den Schildern verfahren.
Ansonsten kannst du auch wenn du mit demPathfinder gearbeitet hast die Pfade mit Objekt - Aussehen Umwandeln vereinfachen.


----------



## freakadelic (23. März 2006)

Mal ne dumme frage:

kann man 2 elemente zu einem verbinden? Ich meine z.b. den rahmen: das besteht aus einem aussenrahmen und einem querbalken. Wie verbinde die beiden? Oder gehe ich das ganz falsch an? 

(sorry für triviale fragen, bin ein pixelgrafiker und die vektoren sind an mir bis jetzt fast komplett vorbei gegangen...)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. März 2006)

Das geht schon. Das macht man eben mit dem Pathfinder du makierst beide du drückst das icon welches sich links ganz außen befindet.
Die Garfiken in dem Rahem die sind teilweise recht umständlich aufgebaut. Dort würd ich dir raten diese nochmala mit dem Pfadwerkzeug neu zu zeichnen.


----------

